# Saving Windows Media .asx files?



## Terry (May 5, 1999)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows how to save an .asx Windows Media stream. There is audio and video on the stream I am talking about, but would like to save the audio only. 

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

I use Total Recorder to capture audio only. It'll pick up anything that's coming out of the speakers and lets you save it in numerous formats at whatever b/sec you want. The shareware version limits you to 30 seconds, but it's only $20 to register.

------------------
Finagle's Third Law:
In any collection of data, the figure most obviously correct, beyond all need of checking, is the mistake.

Schmidt's Observation:
All things being equal, a fat person uses more soap than a thin person.

Kamm's law: 
The longer and more detailed the post, the more likely the browser will inexplicably close itself as the clicking finger is just about to hit the post button.


----------



## TheGorx (Oct 28, 1999)

An ASX file viewed with note pad

asx version = "3.0"
title>WKYM Radio</title
abstract WKYM Radio /abstract
banner href="http://www.warpradio.com/images/ads/player/warp2.jpg"
MoreInfo href="http://www.warpradio.com"/
abstract>Find Your Favoite Radio Station</abstract
/banner
entry
ref href = "mms://166.90.152.100/WKYM"/
ref href = "http://166.90.152.100/WKYM"/
Title>WKYM Radio</Title
Author>WKYM Radio</Author
Copyright>Copyright 2000 WKYM Radio</Copyright
/entry
/asx

Although this one is alittle more complex
Most of them are two links
The first an Add
The second the link to the stream
That is all there is to this file.
If you want to save favorites 
It is best just to copy the second link on this file to your player.

TheGorx http://www.thegorx.com/Windows/index.htm

[This message has been edited by TheGorx (edited 02-20-2000).]


----------

